# Lekarze > Forum dietetyczne >  Chce schudnąć - proszę o pomoc/rady

## gibons

Jestem mężczyzną w wieku 22 lat.
Wzrost : 180cm, Waga : 118kg.

Nie wiem ile powinienem ważyć, ale chciałbym zejść do wagi 100-105kg, czyli do schudnięcia mam dobre kilkanaście kg.

Nie mam cukrzycy czy innych schorowani układu sercowego.
No może czasami mam lekko za wysokie ciśnienie.

Co byście polecili dla kogoś w moim wieku ?

----------


## gibons

Nie palę, mocny alkohol bardzo okazyjnie, przeważnie piwko  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie palę, mocny alkohol bardzo okazyjnie, przeważnie piwko


Od piwa zamiast karolyferka ma się bojler  :Smile:  Ale tak na poważnie : Ile posiłków jadasz w ciągu jednego dnia? O jakich godzinach i w jakich ilościach? Jesteś aktywny (ćwiczysz,trenujesz itp.)jeśli tak to ile(kiedy i ile czasu)? Jaki tryb (siedzący,leżący,aktywny w ruchu) ? O jakich porach kładziesz się spać? Ile czasu mija zanim zjesz po pobudce? Ile czasu poświęcasz snu? Ile trwają przerwy pomiędzy posiłkami? Czy twoi rodzice mieli skłonności do przybierania na wadze? Badałeś cholesterol i tarczycę(tsh,ft3,ft4,antyciała)? Czy szybko przybierasz na wadze? Masz problemy ze stresem(stres związany np. z pracą) Czy oprócz piwa pijesz gazowane napoje słodkie? Jadasz potrawy słone, ostre? Jesz słodycze? Jesz dużo produktów mlecznych? Jak jesz pieczywo to białe czy ciemne ?

----------


## elfik12

a czy nie myslales by isc do dobrego dietetyka? jest wiele przeciez dobrych prywwatnych klinik, ja do jednej uczeszczam na codzien i wiem ze maja wiele takich pakietow gdzie mozna znalezc cos dla siebie. a taki lekarz napewno pomogl by Ci dobrac dobra diete i dobrze zmotywowal do dzialania :Smile:

----------


## gibons

Tradycyjnie.. śniadanie... po przyjściu do domu (drugie śniadanie  :Big Grin:  )

W godzinach wieczornych obiad (18-20), przed spaniem też na ząb.
Zazwyczaj kładę się o 1 nad ranem, wstaję o 7-8.
Nie trenuję, tryb raczej siedziący (zajęcia na uczelni).
Z ruchu to mam do pokonania 2km pieszo w jedną stronę do uczelni.

Po pobudce mija jakieś 15-30minut do śniadania.

Moi rodzice nie mieli skłonności do przybierania na wadze.

Jak badałem cholesterol i tarczycę ostatni raz wszystko było w porządku.

Słodycze naturalnie... szczególnie wafelki ala Góralki itp.
Pieczywo białe.

Jakiś tam nabiał jest.. szczególnie w postaci kaszek z biedronki...  :Smile: 

Nie jadam potraw bardzo ostrych czy słonych.

----------


## gibons

Tradycyjnie.. śniadanie... po przyjściu do domu (drugie śniadanie  :Big Grin:  )

W godzinach wieczornych obiad (18-20), przed spaniem też na ząb.
Zazwyczaj kładę się o 1 nad ranem, wstaję o 7-8.
Nie trenuję, tryb raczej siedziący (zajęcia na uczelni).
Z ruchu to mam do pokonania 2km pieszo w jedną stronę do uczelni.

Po pobudce mija jakieś 15-30minut do śniadania.

Moi rodzice nie mieli skłonności do przybierania na wadze.

Jak badałem cholesterol i tarczycę ostatni raz wszystko było w porządku.

Słodycze naturalnie... szczególnie wafelki ala Góralki itp.
Pieczywo białe.

Jakiś tam nabiał jest.. szczególnie w postaci kaszek z biedronki...  :Smile: 

Nie jadam potraw bardzo ostrych czy słonych.

----------


## ViBio

Spożywanie produktów naturalnych, bezglutenowych. Zdrowy styl życia, czyli ruch plus owoce.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Tradycyjnie.. śniadanie... po przyjściu do domu (drugie śniadanie  )
> 
> W godzinach wieczornych obiad (18-20), przed spaniem też na ząb.
> Zazwyczaj kładę się o 1 nad ranem, wstaję o 7-8.
> Nie trenuję, tryb raczej siedziący (zajęcia na uczelni).
> Z ruchu to mam do pokonania 2km pieszo w jedną stronę do uczelni.
> 
> Po pobudce mija jakieś 15-30minut do śniadania.
> 
> ...


-Jedzenie w późnych porach 
-brak aktywności
-późno chodzenie spać
-jedzenie białego pieczywa
-Te twoje kaszki to zło, no bądźmy szczerzy coś co zawiera dużo cukru, tłuszcz utwardzony, gl. to nie może być zdrowe! 
-Góralek mleczny też nie jest najzdrowszy:np.syntetyczne emulgator itp. (ale raz na tydzień nic się nie stanie)

Jadasz surówki , owoce i warzywa?

-woda niegazowana(2l)na dzień pomiędzy obiadem, a kolacją szklanka soku
-wzbogacenie diety :Embarrassment:  warzywa i owoce
-posiłków od 5 do 7 (małe ilości)
-śniadanie do godziny czasu po pobudce (np. około 2 klapsznite z sałatką, pomidorkiem i serkiem(cienki),jeśli smarujesz masłem bądź margaryną to cieniutko i chlebek ciemny) 
-drugie śniadanie 1,5 do 2 godzin po śniadaniu (np. jabłko + jogurcik naturalny) 
-następny posiłek również lekkostrawny (np.zjeść marchewkę) po drugim śniadaniu 2 godz
-obiad godzina około 13 (w związku z tym, iż chodzisz na wykładu na przerwie pomiędzy wykładami możesz zjeść sałatkę , a obiad do 16 godziny)-(jedz ryby,ryż,jak jadasz mięso to np.gotowanego kurczaka,warzywa gotowane najlepiej na parze ewentualne surówki)
-Po obiedzie około 2 godziny możesz zjeść jakąś przekąskę 
-około 18 powinna być kolacja max 20 zważywszy, iż czasami wracasz późno z wykładów (np. około 2 klapsznite ) Po kolacji nic nie jesz! możesz pić wodę.
Pamiętaj dieta powinna być bogata w warzywa i owoc!
Ważny jest też ruch np.jak rano wstaniesz zrób 10 brzuszków,10 przysiadów, 10 pompek,10 skłonów pomiędzy wykładami porozciągaj się , jak bd wracał do domu z wykładów biegnij truchtem, po obiedzie 1 godz. zrób 10przysiadów,10pompek,10brzuszków,10skłonów,wi  eczorem przed samym snem powtórz ćwiczenia (lepiej ci się będzie spało i tracisz kalorie) Po miesiącu zwiększ o następne 10 powtórzeń ...
Wiem, że ze słodyczy ciężko zrezygnować , ale  zaczynaj ograniczać  powoli (np.jedz jednego batona raz na 4 dni po miesiącu raz na tydzień ... nawet nie zdajesz sobie sprawy, że można tak szybko ograniczyć, a nawet wykluczyć je z twojego jadłospisu. Powinieneś schudnąć dość szybko i to bez efektu jojo  :Smile:  mam nadzieję, że choć trochę pomogłam w razie pytań pisz.

----------


## gibons

Pisząc kaszki mam na myślę te :


Możesz zaproponować jakieś "suple" które mogą mi pomóc ?
Mniejsze poczucie łaknienia itp.

Nie chciał bym robić z siebie patyka... gdybym wrócił do wagi 100-105kg byłbym mega zadowolony  :Big Grin:

----------


## gomko

Dieta 1500 codziennie masz do zjedzenia właśnie 1500 kalorii  :Smile:  i nie ważne czy zjesz je w samych góralkach (raczej nie polecam ;P) czy w czymś zdrowszym. To twoje 1500 kalorii zrób z nimi co zechcesz. A jeśli to zbyt duże wyrzeczenie to proponuje ci 12 godzin bez jedzenia :Smile:  czyli od kolacji do śniadanka ma minąć 12 godzin prosty przykład jesz kolacje o 20 nie jedz nic do 8 + pij codziennie 2 litry wody. Ważne żebyś nie miał ciągle świadomości że musisz schudnąć to powinno ci przyjść lekko. Ale powiem ci że przy takiej wadze twój organizm jest bardzo obciążony, powinieneś ważyć max 81 kg  :Frown:  na razie proponuje ci zacząć od tych 12 godzin bez jedzenia, potem dieta 1600. Wieczorkiem spacerki albo uprawiaj sport który lubisz jeśli go jeszcze nie ma szukaj eksperymentuj moje życie odmieniły rolki zimą łyżwy...Twój wygląd to najmniejszy problem zadbaj o zdrowie szczególnie że stajesz się wykształconym człowiekiem a takich nigdy za wiele  :Big Grin:

----------


## Inga1234

Należy pić dużo wody, poza tym wysiłek fizyczny jest bardzo ważny i nie należy o tym zapominać.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dieta 1500 codziennie masz do zjedzenia właśnie 1500 kalorii  i nie ważne czy zjesz je w samych góralkach (raczej nie polecam ;P) czy w czymś zdrowszym. To twoje 1500 kalorii zrób z nimi co zechcesz. A jeśli to zbyt duże wyrzeczenie to proponuje ci 12 godzin bez jedzenia czyli od kolacji do śniadanka ma minąć 12 godzin prosty przykład jesz kolacje o 20 nie jedz nic do 8 + pij codziennie 2 litry wody. Ważne żebyś nie miał ciągle świadomości że musisz schudnąć to powinno ci przyjść lekko. Ale powiem ci że przy takiej wadze twój organizm jest bardzo obciążony, powinieneś ważyć max 81 kg  na razie proponuje ci zacząć od tych 12 godzin bez jedzenia, potem dieta 1600. Wieczorkiem spacerki albo uprawiaj sport który lubisz jeśli go jeszcze nie ma szukaj eksperymentuj moje życie odmieniły rolki zimą łyżwy...Twój wygląd to najmniejszy problem zadbaj o zdrowie szczególnie że stajesz się wykształconym człowiekiem a takich nigdy za wiele


Um...że co? Po pierwsze dieta 1500 kalorii to śmieszne (każdy ma inne zapotrzebowanie, a nie dostarczanie odpowiedniej dawki, że tak ujmę zakłóca całą pracę organizmu,efekty uboczne,niedobory,zmęczenie,osłabienie itp.)Co do odstępu między ostatnim, a pierwszym posiłkiem to z reguły jeśli dajmy na to że jemy kolacje o 18 a śniadanie o 7(do godz.po pobudce) wynosi nawet 13 godzin (przerwa  min 10 do 13/14 godzin) wczasie dnia od 5,6,7,8 posiłków(małe porcje) - pisałam już o tym wcześniej. I co ma piernik do wiatraka ? Sorry za wyrażenie , ale co ma bycie osobą wykształconą do zdrowia ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Pisząc kaszki mam na myślę te :
> 
> 
> Możesz zaproponować jakieś "suple" które mogą mi pomóc ?
> Mniejsze poczucie łaknienia itp.
> 
> Nie chciał bym robić z siebie patyka... gdybym wrócił do wagi 100-105kg byłbym mega zadowolony


Wiem, że miałeś na myśli właśnie te kaszki tak, więc moja wypowiedź była właśnie na temat tych konkretnych kaszek(pisałam o składzie). Co do wspomagaczy to: pij zieloną herbatę (z liści/ułatwia spalanie tkanki tłuszczowej, przyśpieszają metabolizm) w zielarskich i herbaciarniach możesz kupić.Oprócz tego to kozieradka (to roślina lecznicza, która poprawia trawienie i reguluje wypróżnianie) oraz suplementy z algami (są skuteczne w walce z nadwagą, otyłością i cellulitem.)
Picie wody jak i zielonej herbaty zmniejsza chęć jedzenia. Zieloną herbatę najlepiej pić niesłodzoną  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wiem, że miałeś na myśli właśnie te kaszki tak, więc moja wypowiedź była właśnie na temat tych konkretnych kaszek(pisałam o składzie). Co do wspomagaczy to: pij zieloną herbatę (z liści/ułatwia spalanie tkanki tłuszczowej, przyśpieszają metabolizm) w zielarskich i herbaciarniach możesz kupić.Oprócz tego to kozieradka (to roślina lecznicza, która poprawia trawienie i reguluje wypróżnianie) oraz suplementy z algami (są skuteczne w walce z nadwagą, otyłością i cellulitem.)
> Picie wody jak i zielonej herbaty zmniejsza chęć jedzenia. Zieloną herbatę najlepiej pić niesłodzoną


A i nie polecam żadnych tabletek typu: AsystorSlim / linea itp.(szkoda pieniędzy,czasu)  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wiem, że miałeś na myśli właśnie te kaszki tak, więc moja wypowiedź była właśnie na temat tych konkretnych kaszek(pisałam o składzie). Co do wspomagaczy to: pij zieloną herbatę (z liści/ułatwia spalanie tkanki tłuszczowej, przyśpieszają metabolizm) w zielarskich i herbaciarniach możesz kupić.Oprócz tego to kozieradka (to roślina lecznicza, która poprawia trawienie i reguluje wypróżnianie) oraz suplementy z algami (są skuteczne w walce z nadwagą, otyłością i cellulitem.)
> Picie wody jak i zielonej herbaty zmniejsza chęć jedzenia. Zieloną herbatę najlepiej pić niesłodzoną


A co do tych kaszek to jeszcze dopisze, że nie wiem jak to możliwe, że zdobyły uznanie instytutu zdrowia matki i dziecka...po prostu nie wiem jak można dopuścić z przeznaczeniem dla małych dzieci te kaszki(skład ich jest zbrodnią), a podobno tym z góry zależy na zdrowiu ludzi...chyba na pieniądzach...

----------


## gomko

To moja propozycja. Ja jako dziewczyna miałam dietę 1200 i mi pomogła schudnąć i to zdrowo PRZYKŁADOWY JADŁOSPIS:


DZIEŃ 1.

ŚNIADANIE 390 kcal
Szklanka jogurtu probiotycznego, 4 łyżki muesli z owocami suszonymi, 2 łyżeczki nasion słonecznika, łyżeczka pestek z dyni.

II ŚNIADANIE 150 kcal
2 kromki żytniego pieczywa chrupkiego, 2 cienkie plasterki sera żółtego, 2 średnie ogórki konserwowe, kilka rzodkiewek, liście sałaty.


OBIAD 410 kcal
1/3 torebki ryżu brązowego wymieszanego z zieleniną, dorsz duszony z pomidorami, sałatka z brokułami. 

PODWIECZOREK 140 kcal
Duży grejpfrut.

KOLACJA 180 kcal
Zupa lasem pachnąca.

to dieta 1300 przyznasz że ciężko być głodnym jedząc tyle posiłków? Oczywiście każdą dietę powinno się przerwać gdy źle się czujemy. Wszyscy polecają siłownie, jednak jeśli się studiuje nie ma się na to zbyt wiele czasu. Moja PROPOZYCJA jest dostosowana do osoby która pyta o dietę  :Smile:  W poście napisał że o 18-20 je obiad a przed samym snem również ,,poprawia,,. wstaje o 7 rano i 15 minut po przebudzeniu je śniadanie więc widzisz czemu powiedziałam o 12 godzinach przerwy to bardzo poprawia metabolizm. Następnym razem nie pisz o swoich doświadczeniach... przeczytaj post :Smile:   a co do wykształcenia to był żart pierniczku  :Big Grin:

----------


## pAnonymous

Zmiana sposobu odzywiania wg: xernt.com/x #3.1 // 
Glodowka w celu spalenia tluszczu jak i przeczyszczenia organizmu: xernt.com/xh #K1
+ schudnijteraz.pl/  oczyszczenie jelit ze zlogow

----------


## nowaja

Miałam problem z jakim boryka się większość kobiet. Powracające kilogramy stawały się udręką. Udało mi się zrzucić parę kilo to za chwilę jak bumerang wracały. Jestem po dwóch ciążach, które pozostawiły po sobie pamiątkę. Po drugim dziecku udało mi się zrzucić 12 kilo w 6 miesięcy, utrzymywałam wagę przez około 2 lata, aż nie wiadomo dlaczego w ciągu roku przytyłam 10 kilo. Nie byłam w stanie sobie sama poradzić więc udałam się po pomoc do specjalisty. Znajoma poleciła mi gabinet Naturamo, który zajmuję się odchudzaniem poprzez oczyszczanie organizmu i eliminuje nietolerancje pokarmowe. I okazało się, że to jest przyczyna dlaczego nie mogę schudnąć. Wykluczyłam ze swojej diety białko mleka i jajka, na które miałam alergię i jakoś waga idzie w dół. Przez dwa miesiące schudłam 7 kilo nie stosując jakiejś strasznie drakońskiej diety. Zostało mi jeszcze 8. I napewno dam radę.

----------


## DoraG

Na Twoim miejscu również skorzystałabym z rad dietetyka. Wiem z własnego doświadczenia, że nieumiejętne odchudzanie doprowadza tylko do pozbawiania organizmu wartości odżywczych, co więcej, szybko pojawia się efekt jo-jo i stracone kilogramy wrócą w oka mgnieniu ze zdwojoną siłą.

----------


## elfik12

a Ty korzystałaś z takich porad? w moim przypadku wystarczyło kilka wizyt. zmotywowało mnie to bardzo. mimo ze wydawało mi się wczesniej że próbowałam wszystkiego  :Big Grin:   :Smile:

----------


## OdchudzanieSklep

Ja tak szczerze mówiąc osobiście nie miałam okazji być u dietetyka,wiele informacji odnośnie diet czy odżywiania czerpę np z forum i tutejszych artykułów,które są bardzo ciekawe i pomagają znaleźć odpowiedź na wiele pytań.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> a Ty korzystałaś z takich porad? w moim przypadku wystarczyło kilka wizyt. zmotywowało mnie to bardzo. mimo ze wydawało mi się wczesniej że próbowałam wszystkiego


Do kogo zaadresowałaś pytanie ?  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Miałam problem z jakim boryka się większość kobiet. Powracające kilogramy stawały się udręką. Udało mi się zrzucić parę kilo to za chwilę jak bumerang wracały. Jestem po dwóch ciążach, które pozostawiły po sobie pamiątkę. Po drugim dziecku udało mi się zrzucić 12 kilo w 6 miesięcy, utrzymywałam wagę przez około 2 lata, aż nie wiadomo dlaczego w ciągu roku przytyłam 10 kilo. Nie byłam w stanie sobie sama poradzić więc udałam się po pomoc do specjalisty. Znajoma poleciła mi gabinet Naturamo, który zajmuję się odchudzaniem poprzez oczyszczanie organizmu i eliminuje nietolerancje pokarmowe. I okazało się, że to jest przyczyna dlaczego nie mogę schudnąć. Wykluczyłam ze swojej diety białko mleka i jajka, na które miałam alergię i jakoś waga idzie w dół. Przez dwa miesiące schudłam 7 kilo nie stosując jakiejś strasznie drakońskiej diety. Zostało mi jeszcze 8. I napewno dam radę.


U ciebie wystąpiła nietolerancja pokarmowa, która może powodować gorsze trawienie danych produktów i wiele inny problemów z tym związanych. Jednak białka ogólnie przyczyniają się do nabierania na wadzę, a mleko jest dobre, ale mając kilka lat, potem mleko szkodzi na wiele sposobów. Badania nad wpływem mleka nadal trwają i są one sprzeczne niby kilka lat temu nagłaśniano, że mleko takie dobre i akcje pt."pij mleko będziesz wielki" , jednak teraz posiadając coraz więcej informacji na ten temat można jasno stwierdzić, że mleko nie jest dobre i to pod wieloma względami. Ciekawostka:-Mleko może zaostrzyć trądzik. I z wiekiem coraz gorzej nasz organizm przyjmuje mleko poza tym mleko jest dla cielaków. Co do witamin zawartych w mleku to po prostu śmiech na sali, ale nie będę się rozpisywać na ten temat  :Smile:  Ja osobiście ci polecam jak autorowi postu posiłki od 5 do 8 w małych porcjach(zdrowa żywność), ćwiczenia (szybka utrata wagi bez ćwiczeń może powodować, że skóra która powstała w czasie ciąży i nabierania kilogramów pozostanie rozciągnięta tzw.nadmiar skóry. I stosując diety jak to nazwałaś drakońskich  :Smile:  w wielu przypadkach powoduje później efekt jojo. Ogólnie życzę ci  byś schudła i czuła się świetnie w własnym ciele i w ogóle powodzenia  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jestem mężczyzną w wieku 22 lat.
> Wzrost : 180cm, Waga : 118kg.
> 
> Nie wiem ile powinienem ważyć, ale chciałbym zejść do wagi 100-105kg, czyli do schudnięcia mam dobre kilkanaście kg.
> 
> Nie mam cukrzycy czy innych schorowani układu sercowego.
> No może czasami mam lekko za wysokie ciśnienie.
> 
> Co byście polecili dla kogoś w moim wieku ?


Co tam u ciebie słychać pomogły ci nasze porady?  :Smile:  Dalej jadasz kaszki? A i przy twoim wzroście możesz schudnąć nawet do 70kg jednak waga idealną dla ciebie według mnie wynosi tak około 76kg, ale na początek jak schudniesz do tej 105kg będzie rewelacyjnie, a i pamiętaj ciesz się z każdego kilograma w dół i nie przejmuj się jak w pewnym momencie waga stanie i zacznie znów powoli spadać w dół(przy diecie to normalne, więc się nie zniechęcaj)  :Smile:  A i powodzenia życzę i na pewno schudniesz  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

nie wpierdalaj tyle świnio

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> nie wpierdalaj tyle świnio


Wiesz moim zdaniem twoja wypowiedź jest co najmniej nie na miejscu, a tym bardziej  na forum nie powinieneś używać wulgaryzmów, ani nikogo obrażać zważywszy, że łamiesz regulamin. I powinieneś coś zrobić ze swoją agresją proponuję rozmowę z psychologiem, a jeśli obrzydzają cię osoby mające więcej ciałka to nie tylko przyda się rozmowa z psychologiem, ale również z dietetykiem, który możliwe, że przybliży ci samą problematykę i to może pozwoli ci zrozumieć problem i nauczy tolerancji.

----------


## gibons

Na razie zapisałem się na siłownie i na fitnes... Postaram się chodzić 2x w tygodniu

Wspomagać się czymś ?
Nie wiem... jakieś białko czy coś ?

----------


## DoraG

U mnie było to samo. Najpierw samodzielne próby, później diety z gazetek aż wreszcie zrezygnowana skorzystałam z dietetyka. I to był strzał w 10. Może wydałam trochę kasy, ale dieta racjonalna, ja utrzymuję swoja wagę no i zdrowo się odżywiam przede wszystkim. Myślę, że jeśli ktoś nie chce zrzucić 3 kg przed weselem a powalczyć o nową sylwetkę na stałe to jest to najlepsza opcja.

----------


## parafa

jeśli chcesz schudnąć to pomyśl o dietetyku, próbowałaś się kiedyś w ten sposób odchudzić, moim zdaniem to najlepsza droga do tego, żeby mądrze i zdrowo się odchudzić.

----------


## DoraG

Racja. Też uważam, że pomoc dietetyka jest tutaj niezbędna. Powiedz z jakiego regionu Polski jesteś? mogę ci polecić tego, z którego usług ja korzystałam i wyszło mi to na dobre.

----------


## parafa

to prawda ja tez coś mogę powiedzieć na temat dietetyka, bo też w ten sposób się odchudzałam, więc jeśli napiszesz coś więcej o sobie to może wspólnymi siłami coś Ci doradzimy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Oj...napociłam się na siłowni zeby schudnać  :Big Grin:  Zero alkoholu bo to wrog sylwetki. Ja zaczełam palić żeby się nie opychać, ale zaczeły sie inne problemy, więc rzuciłam. Niestety miałam odruch , że musiałam coś w ustach mieć i waga zaczęła wracać. Zaczelam pić duzo kawy i herbaty. Nie lubie wody mineralnej, a gazowana jest niezdrowa. Następny problem: kranówę mam paskudna, a ciagle biegać do sklepu po butle z wodą mi sie nie chciało. Zaczęłam szukac rozwiazań i na YT przez przypadek obejrzałam reklamę filtra Dafi i kupiłam. Faktycznie czysta i ma całkiem inny smak. Zeby oszukac zolądek zaczęlam pić rumianek i inne herbatki. Wiecie co jeszcze odkryłam? Imbir, może nie jest za smaczny do picia, ale podobno rewelacyjny na dietę, pare plasterków z korzenia imbiru zalewa się gotujacą wodą, postoi i można pić,podobno jest dobry na odchudzanie i trawienie, mnie pomaga  :Smile:

----------


## DoraG

Z imbiru i ja korzystałam - według zaleceń dietetyka. Fajna sprawa, bo rzeczywiście zagłusza nie co głód. Ale moim zdaniem nie ma też co przesadzać. Należy dostarczać odpowiednią porcję składników odżywczych. takie głodówki są bardzo dobre na detoksykację i kiedy są stosowane 2-3 dnie, nie więcej. Inaczej szybko nadrobimy stracone kilogramy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ostatnio czytałam na temat głodowek i podobno sieje spustoszenie w organizmie, lepiej pić wodę z cytryna , dobra jest na odchudzanie

----------


## DoraG

tak sieją spustoszenie jeśli stosuje się je długo - niektóre z nich przewidywane są nawet na kilkanaście dni a jedyna wartością są płyny w formie wody i soków owocowych. te to dopiero niszczą organizm a w szczególności zakwaszają żołądek.

----------


## parafa

szklankę wody z cytryną powinno pić się na początek dnia, zaraz po wstaniu z łóżka, co do głodówek można je przeprowadzać ale z głową. Do głodówki trzeba się odpowiednio przygotować i nie powinna trwać dłużej niż 3 dni. Prawda jest tak, że głodówka powinna oczyścić nas z toksyn, ale nie powinna stanowić podstawy utraty wagi. Lepiej udać się do dietetyk aby rozpisał Ci dietę na której nie będziesz się głodzić.

----------


## DoraG

Dokładnie tak, też polecam przejść się do dietetyka. a swoją drogą: czy zostało udowodnione korzystne działanie codziennego picia wody z cytryną każdego ranka?

----------


## parafa

Dietetyk powinien być pierwszą osobą do której powinniśmy się udać jeśli mamy problem z wagą. Co do szklanki wody z cytryna na czczo to wymienię kilka powodów dla których warto, generalnie cytryna wspomaga trawienie i odtruwanie organizmu, obniża ciśnienie krwi, obniża cholesterol, wzmacnia naczynia krwionośne jak więc się okazuje bardzo korzystnie wpływa na nasze zdrowie.

----------


## moniaczka

pamiętaj o nastawieniu, musisz myśleć najpierw o tym, że chcesz sobie pomóc reszta przyjdzie z czasem i na pewno dasz sobie radę  :Smile:

----------


## parafa

to prawda jak już podejmiesz decyzję, że chcesz schudnąć to pójdzie jak z płatka, najlepiej iść do dobrego dietetyka, który pomoże Ci przejść przez cały proces odchudzania.

----------


## Izabela12

Jeżeli chodzi o głodowkę to przeczytałam, że może spustoszyć organizm i nie powinno dłużej stosować się jej jak 18 godz. O wodzie z cytryna słyszałam i stosowałam, ale nie w celach leczniczych, a dlatego bo jest bardzo zdrowa i czasami w pracy zamiast kawy ją piję. Nawet zakupiłam sobie taki sam dzbanek z filtrem Dafi jak w pracy mam, jakoś nie mogłam z zwykłej kranówki, a jeszcze jak poczytam co zawiera woda bez filtrowania to i nie mogłam przełknąć.

----------


## parafa

tak głodówka to nie jest sposób na zgubienie kg, można zrobić sobie głodówkę raz na jakiś czas i do tego z głową. Żeby schudnąć warto udać się do dobrego dietetyka.

----------


## korzuszek

YT i celebryci i dietetycy przychodzą z pomocą  :Wink:  gdy jest temat odchudzania facetów zawsze pokazuje ten wywiad. Nie mogę go wkleić więc wpiszcie sobie w YT: Aneta Łańcuchowska opowiada jak odchudzić mężczyznę

----------


## parafa

facetowi jednak trudniej się przyznać do tego, że potrzebuje pomocy i warto udać się do dietetyka, jednak pomysł Pani Dietetyk jak odchudzić faceta może być naprawę pomocny dla wielu Pań  :Smile:

----------


## zdrowie2

Odchudzanie to styl życia, a nie głodówka czy inne podobne diety, które mają często dość dziwaczne nazwy. Trzeba brać pod uwagę kilka etapów, które składają się na skuteczne odchudzanie. Jednym z takich podstawowych, które pozwalają już na starcie zrzucić kilkanaście kilogramów to oczyszczanie organizmu. Po za tym warto zastanowić się nad zmianą nawyków żywieniowych - to bardzo ważne. Dietetyk to bardzo dobry pomysł, bo często taka jedna wizyta potrafi otworzyć oczy na różne metody odchudzania.  :Smile:

----------


## parafa

popieram warto skorzystać z porad dietetyka, jeśli sami nie jesteśmy sobie w stanie poradzić z codziennymi posiłkami. Na wizycie u dietetyka można dowiedzieć się naprawdę bardzo wielu ciekawych rzeczy, znaleźć źródło naszego problemu z jedzeniem, ja je znalazłam właśnie po wizycie u dietetyka, byłam w poradni Halsa gdzie otrzymałam pomoc.

----------


## Ola Ris

2 miesiąc jestem na diecie, dużo ćwiczę. Małe posiłki i woda, woda zwykła z kranu tylko przefiltrowana filtrem Aquamag ze względu na magnez i 4 kg schudłam, bez większych wyrzeczeń. Jak sie chce to można.

----------


## DoraG

i dokładnie. ja też korzystałam z porad dietetyka, tyle, że w Akademii Zdrowego Żywienia. Uważam, że tylko tak małymi kroczkami można trwale schudnąć, bez wyrzeczeń i zdrowo.

----------


## schudnijsama.pl

Twoje BMI wynosi 37 co oznacza, że masz otyłość. Przy Twoim wzroście prawidłowa waga powinna wynosić ok 80 kg. Zmień nawyki żywieniowe jedz 4-5 posiłków dziennie co 3,5-4 h. Wyklucz makarony, pieczywo, fast foody, słodycze, cukier.   Potrzebujesz około 9 miesięcy do zrzucenia 37 kg. Aktywności bym Ci na początek nie polecała - za dużo ważysz, możesz spacerować codziennie po 30 min a z biegiem czasu dodawać więcej aktywności fizycznej. Ja w 7 miesięcy zrzuciłam 17 kg a całą historię opisałam na stronie schudnijsama.pl może na niej znajdziesz wskazówki jak się zmotywować i jak jeść.

----------


## OnlineEkspert MapaZdrowia

Witam.

Przy tak dużym problemem najlepszym rozwiązaniem jest udać się do dietetyka po fachową pomoc. Wiele z udzielonych tu rad także zasługuje na uznanie. Ja ze swojej strony mogę poradzić uzupełnienie swojej diety o suplement diety Błonnik Witalny. Ta naturalna substancja włóknikowa wspomaga procesy trawienia i pomaga usunąć z organizmu toksyny i złogi, które mogą stanowić znaczną część tych niechcianych kilogramów. Pozbycie się tych szkodliwych substancji pomaga w odzyskaniu energii i dobrego samopoczucia. Błonnik jest także naturalną substancją w profilaktyce nowotworów układu pokarmowego i chorób serca (fakt, który powinien być brany pod uwagę w przypadku otyłości). 
Więcej informacji o wspomnianym produkcie i działaniu błonnika pokarmowego znaleźć można na stronie internetowej czystejelito.eu. Zachęcam do lektury.

Pozdrawiam serdecznie
Jolanta Piwowarczyk
Online Ekspert marki Mapa Zdrowia

----------


## OnlineEkspert MapaZdrowia

Witam.

Przy tak dużym problemem najlepszym rozwiązaniem jest udać się do dietetyka po fachową pomoc. Wiele z udzielonych tu rad także zasługuje na uznanie. Ja ze swojej strony mogę poradzić uzupełnienie swojej diety o suplement diety Błonnik Witalny. Ta naturalna substancja włóknikowa wspomaga procesy trawienia i pomaga usunąć z organizmu toksyny i złogi, które mogą stanowić znaczną część tych niechcianych kilogramów. Pozbycie się tych szkodliwych substancji pomaga w odzyskaniu energii i dobrego samopoczucia. Błonnik jest także naturalną substancją w profilaktyce nowotworów układu pokarmowego i chorób serca (fakt, który powinien być brany pod uwagę w przypadku otyłości). 
Więcej informacji o wspomnianym produkcie i działaniu błonnika pokarmowego znaleźć można na stronie internetowej czystejelito.eu. Zachęcam do lektury.

Pozdrawiam serdecznie
Jolanta Piwowarczyk
Online Ekspert marki Mapa Zdrowia

----------


## DoraG

Ja nie daję żadnych rad tylko polecam wizytę u dietetyka. Swoją drogą błonnik również nie zawsze działa korzystnie. Czemu nikt nie wspomina, że jego długookresowe zażywanie doprowadza do problemów z przewodem pokarmowym - podrażnia się go. Po drugie po zaprzestaniu stosowania często pojawiają się zaparcia, bo organizm nie potrafi samodzielnie regulować procesów trawiennych.

----------


## GoodDiet

Żeby uzyskać dobry efekt trzeba poświęcić trochę pracy i połączyć zdrową dietę dostarczającą tego czego potrzebujesz z systematycznym ruchem. Pomyśl o sporcie jaki sprawia Ci przyjemność (tenis, squash, siatkówka, pływanie, jazda na rowerze) i zacznij się nim cieszyć. Jeśli nic nie przychodzi Ci do głowy na początek proponuję spacery w ramach np powrotu z uczelni i tańce hulańce na imprezach, jeśli masz okazje i lubisz tańczyć, dodatkowo zrezygnuj z windy.

Wypijaj dziennie około 3 l wody (może być przefiltrowana, mineralna niegazowana lub lekko-gazowana, przegotowana), pomoże oczyścić Ci organizm i rozkręci leniwy metabolizm.

Pamiętaj by zjeść śniadanie bogate w produkty zawierające dużo złożonych węglowodanów (dostarczą energii na długo) najpóźniej 0,5 godz po przebudzeniu. Niech stanowi ono naprawdę sporą część twojego dziennego menu. Może to być np. owsianka na wodzie ze świeżymi owocami i pestkami dyni.

Później...no cóż- regularne posiłki i to do wieczora, pozwolą one nauczyć twój organizm nie odkładać tłuszczu. Musisz wiedzieć, że jak nie dostarczasz swojemu ciału systematycznie co około 3 godziny paliwa, to gromadzi go w postaci tłuszczu, a im więcej tłuszczu masz tym Twój metabolizm jest wolniejszy i ciężko Ci utrzymać wagę, nawet jak schudniesz.

Jedz sporo warzyw i owoców, najlepiej w postaci surowej.

Z warzyw rozsmakuj się w tych o intensywnych kolorach zwłaszcza zielonym i czerwonym, np. brokułach.

Zrezygnuj z soków, nawet świeżo wyciskanych (są pozbawione drogocennego błonnika) na rzecz całych owoców.

Zrezygnuj z dań gotowych, np. wspomnianych przez Ciepie kaszek (zawierają sporo oczyszczonego cukru, polepszaczy, "witamin" E, soli i pełno innej chemii, która powinna zniknąć z jedzenia bo nim nie jest.). Absolutnie zrezygnuj z ciastek i innych kupowanych słodyczy, pozwól sobie czasem ewentualnie na gorzką czekoladę o zawartości kakao powyżej 60%, lub na kawałek domowego ciasta, jeśli już nie potrafisz obyć się bez słodyczy.

Z obróbek termicznych zrezygnuj ze smażenia, głównie na głębokim tłuszczu. Polecam gotowanie na parze, pieczenie, duszenie.

Włącz do diety zdrowe tłuszcze, znajdziesz je w oleju lnianym Budwigowym (kupisz w aptece, zawiera Niezbędne Nienasycone Kwasy Tłuszczowe), do polewania surówek, w orzechach, najlepiej włoskich (nie wybieraj ziemnych, są produkowane na masową skalę, a w związku z tym, że rosną w ziemi chłoną z niej pełno chemii), w oliwkach, w pestkach dyni , słonecznika, w migdałach (zawierają jednonienasycone kwasy tłuszczowe pomagające pozbyć się tłuszczu z okolic brzucha.)

Na kolację wybieraj produkty bogate w białko, np. piersi kurczaka, tłustą rybę, pomogą podkręcić metabolizm.

Stosuj naturalną suplementację np. wysokiej klasy żele aloesowe do picia, zawierają pełno przeciwutleniaczy, witamin i wtórnych substancji roślinnych, które razem działają niezwykle skutecznie. Nie kupuj aloesów, na których nie ma informacji o zawartości toksycznej aloiny (chcesz się przecież oczyścić z toksyn a nie odwrotnie). Jeśli producent nie zamieścił takiej informacji to możesz być pewien, że tam jest. 

Najważniejsze jednak, to umów się na wizytę u dietetyka, on zważy Cię i sprawdzi ile procent Twojej wagi stanowi tłuszcz, który świadczy o stopniu nadwagi, ułoży jadłospis, który będzie drogowskazem w drodze do zdrowego odżywiania i zaplanowanej sylwetki.

----------


## OnlineEkspert MapaZdrowia

> Czemu nikt nie wspomina, że jego długookresowe zażywanie doprowadza do problemów z przewodem pokarmowym - podrażnia się go. Po drugie po zaprzestaniu stosowania często pojawiają się zaparcia, bo organizm nie potrafi samodzielnie regulować procesów trawiennych.



Proszę pamiętać, że w przypadku każdej suplementacji diety, czy to witaminami, błonnikiem, aminokwasami (w przypadku sportowców) czy jakimkolwiek innym preparatem, należy robić przerwy w ich stosowaniu. 
W przypadku Błonnika zaleca się kilkutygodniową kurację, aż do momentu wyregulowania się pracy jelit i wypróżniania, potem następuje 2-3 tygodniowa przerwa. Po tym czasie można (lecz nie jest to koniecznością) kurację powtórzyć. Należy przy tym pamiętać o uzupełnianiu diety w minerały, gdyż długotrwałe przyjmowanie błonnika może prowadzić do niedoborów żelaza i wapnia, podobnie zresztą jak picie kawy czy czarnej herbaty. Powtórzenie kuracji daje nam jednak większą gwarancję oczyszczenia organizmu z substancji szkodliwych. 

Pozdrawiam serdecznie
Jolanta Piwowarczyk
Online Ekspert marki Mapa Zdrowia

----------


## DoraG

Dokładnie tak. Ale, żebym się o tym dowiedzieć należy poradzić się dietetyka, bo korzystanie z samej wiedzy internetowej jak widać przynosi opłakane skutki. Odchudzamy się nie patrząc na konsekwencję a to zgubne niestety

----------


## samantha_grey

A czy taki błonnik jest bezpieczny dla każdego? Każdy może go przyjmować?

----------


## Kasia1987

Dziewczyny po co wydawać krocie na dietetyków???
Koleżanka poleciła mi African Mango i już po dwóch miesiącach prawie 10 kilo mniej.

Na prawdę działa!!!!
Link w tytule  :Smile:

----------


## OnlineEkspert MapaZdrowia

> A czy taki błonnik jest bezpieczny dla każdego? Każdy może go przyjmować?


Witam ponownie! Błonnik Witalny to w pełni naturalny suplement, a więc jego przyjmowanie jest w pełni bezpieczne. Jedyne obostrzenia w jego stosowaniu dotyczą dzieci poniżej 12-go roku życia (jego stosowanie wymaga zgody lekarza). Od jego przyjmowania powinny powstrzymać się także osoby, które mają nadwrażliwość na składniki błonnika witalnego, choroby przewodu pokarmowego takie jak niedrożność jelit, choroby przełyku i wpustu żołądka, a także z trudną do uregulowania farmakologicznego cukrzyca (szczególnie typu 2). Przyjmując Błonnik Witalny należy pamiętać o przyjmowaniu dużej ilości wody, jako że wykazuje się on wysokim indeksem pęcznienia.

Pozdrawiam
Jolanta Piwowarczyk
Online Ekspert marki Mapa Zdrowia

----------


## natala22

Ja nie schudłam dopóki nie znalazłam przyjaciółek, które razem ze mną ćwiczyły, biegały, chodziły na spacery, rolki itp. Samemu szybko spada motywacja, a to jest najważniejsze bo gdy przestajesz ćwiczyć nie ma szans na utratę kilogramów

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

skusiłam się na ten suplement diety SLIMCEA. Przesyłka przyszła na drugi dzień. No i rozpoczełam kuracje. Po kilku dniach zwątpiłam. Za dużo się nie działo. Następnego dnia jednak zaczełam już odczuwać blokadę głodu. jadłam już mniej. Efekt się powiększał. Pierwsze spadki wagi zauważalne po 2 tygodniach. Po miesiącu już byłam w pełni zadowolona z działania i nie wątpiłam w ten suplement. Waga a raczej jej spadek się rozkręcał. Rozkręcił się tak że schudłam 10kg przez całą kuracje Slimcea.

----------


## GoodDiet

[-Jedzenie w późnych porach
-brak aktywności
-późno chodzenie spać
-jedzenie białego pieczywa
-Te twoje kaszki to zło, no bądźmy szczerzy coś co zawiera dużo cukru, tłuszcz utwardzony, gl. to nie może być zdrowe!
-Góralek mleczny też nie jest najzdrowszy:np.syntetyczne emulgator itp. (ale raz na tydzień nic się nie stanie)

Jadasz surówki , owoce i warzywa?

-woda niegazowana(2l)na dzień pomiędzy obiadem, a kolacją szklanka soku
-wzbogacenie diety warzywa i owoce
-posiłków od 5 do 7 (małe ilości)
-śniadanie do godziny czasu po pobudce (np. około 2 klapsznite z sałatką, pomidorkiem i serkiem(cienki),jeśli smarujesz masłem bądź margaryną to cieniutko i chlebek ciemny)
-drugie śniadanie 1,5 do 2 godzin po śniadaniu (np. jabłko + jogurcik naturalny)
-następny posiłek również lekkostrawny (np.zjeść marchewkę) po drugim śniadaniu 2 godz
-obiad godzina około 13 (w związku z tym, iż chodzisz na wykładu na przerwie pomiędzy wykładami możesz zjeść sałatkę , a obiad do 16 godziny)-(jedz ryby,ryż,jak jadasz mięso to np.gotowanego kurczaka,warzywa gotowane najlepiej na parze ewentualne surówki)
-Po obiedzie około 2 godziny możesz zjeść jakąś przekąskę
-około 18 powinna być kolacja max 20 zważywszy, iż czasami wracasz późno z wykładów (np. około 2 klapsznite ) Po kolacji nic nie jesz! możesz pić wodę.
Pamiętaj dieta powinna być bogata w warzywa i owoc!
Ważny jest też ruch np.jak rano wstaniesz zrób 10 brzuszków,10 przysiadów, 10 pompek,10 skłonów pomiędzy wykładami porozciągaj się , jak bd wracał do domu z wykładów biegnij truchtem, po obiedzie 1 godz. zrób 10przysiadów,10pompek,10brzuszków,10skłonów,wi eczorem przed samym snem powtórz ćwiczenia (lepiej ci się będzie spało i tracisz kalorie) Po miesiącu zwiększ o następne 10 powtórzeń ...
Wiem, że ze słodyczy ciężko zrezygnować , ale zaczynaj ograniczać powoli (np.jedz jednego batona raz na 4 dni po miesiącu raz na tydzień ... nawet nie zdajesz sobie sprawy, że można tak szybko ograniczyć, a nawet wykluczyć je z twojego jadłospisu. Powinieneś schudnąć dość szybko i to bez efektu jojo mam nadzieję, że choć trochę pomogłam w razie pytań pisz. ] To bardo wyczerpująca i naprawdę dobra rada. Od siebie dodam, że bardzo ważne jest regenerowanie organizmu (sen), pozytywne nastawienie, ograniczenie stresu, umiejętność relaksacji, co pozwala podkręcić metabolizm, dzięki uwolnieniu kaskady enzymów. Przypuszczam, że gdyby Cię postawić na wadze specjalistycznej, miałbyś przekroczony poziom tłuszczu w ciele, a im więcej go mamy tym oporniej idzie odchudzanie. Ponadto produkty które jadasz (mocno przetworzone kaszki-niby dla dzieci, góralki i inne, zakwaszają organizm i powodują odkładnie produktów przemiany materii w przestrzeniach międzykomórkowych). Taka dieta i styl życia to łatwa droga do osłabienia odporności, ogólnego zmęczenia, cukrzycy typu II, nadciśnienia, problemów ze stawami, zapalenia jelit, a nawet nowotworów. Zdaję sobie sprawę, że naprawdę duża część społeczeństwa tak właśnie się odżywia ale nic z tym nie robi. Ty będąc tu na forum zrobiłeś pierwszy krok... a może teraz robisz następne. Brawo trzymam kciuki.

----------


## biurka

Najlepiej to skonsultować dietę z dietetykiem. Jeżeli ktoś chce to co niedzielę na profilu philipiak milano na facebook'u można otrzymać darmowe porady od dietetyka w ramach akcji "Wieczór z dietetykiem".

----------


## arkadia

> Najlepiej to skonsultować dietę z dietetykiem. Jeżeli ktoś chce to co niedzielę na profilu philipiak milano na facebook'u można otrzymać darmowe porady od dietetyka w ramach akcji "Wieczór z dietetykiem".


Jak to można otrzymać darmowe porady dietetyka? Nie bardzo to widzę. O której godzinie zaczyna sie to spotkanie, muszę to zobaczyć.

----------


## Guacamole

próbuj metodą małych kroków... stopniowo rezygnuj ze słodyczy, produktów przetworzonych, jasne pieczywo zastąp ciemnym i ziarnistym i tak dalej. okazuje się, że wystarczą człowiekowi 3 tygodnie, by nabrał nowych przyzwyczajeń!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

dla mnie najlepszym sposobem jest po prostu dieta od dietetyka i ruch. Mozna schudnac zdrowo i bez jojo. Sama korzystalam z porad dietetyka z Medicoru w Krakowie  medicor.krakow.pl i uwazam, ze to byla najlepsza decyzja w moim zyciu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jasna sprawa że tabletki są dodatkiem i pomocą przy naszej kuracji odchudzającej. Jak mamy diete to dorzucamy suplement. Ja sama stosuje slimcea i jestem zadowolona.

----------


## Food Forum Publikacje

Poszukujesz fachowego magazynu o tematyce zdrowego trybu życia i odżywiania? Zatem idealnym rozwiązaniem dla Ciebie jest magazyn Food Forum! Jest to pierwszy na polskim rynku wydawniczym magazyn ekspercki, w całości poświęcony tematyce żywności i zdrowego żywienia. Czasopismo stworzone dla osób, które dbają o zdrowe odżywianie i staranną selekcję produktów spożywczych w swoich domach. 
Już w Empikach w sprzedaży najnowszy numer Food Forum!

Zapraszamy do pobrania bezpłatnego egzemplarza Food Forum. Wystarczy skorzystać z poniższego linku: 
bit.ly/egzemplarz_pokazowy

Zapraszamy do kontaktu: czasopismo_branzowe@forum-media.pl 

Serdecznie polecamy 

Redakcja

----------


## sukienka

Ja zmieniłam swoje nawyki żywieniowe, jem więcej warzyw i owoców. Staram się nie jeść mięsa, głównie smażonego. Nie jej kolacji, a jak już na prawdę jestem głodna to zjem pomidora. I ćwiczę codziennie przez 30 minut bardzo aktywnie. I przyznam się, że już 3 kg mniej przez 2 miesiące. Może to nie dużo ale na czasie mi nie zalezy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

dania dietetyczne (przepisy fitandeasy.pl/pl/) to oczywiście podstawa. Musza mieć mniejsza ilość kalorii, ale tez i jak najmniej tluszczu i cukru. Swietnie sprawdza się np. gotowe salatki czy mieszanki do przyrzadzajia zdrowych salatek – to jest super ułatwienie w diecie  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

spróbuj Novoslimu my z meżem odchudzalismy się z tym suplementem bo emerytura nas trochę rozleniwiła i poszło w ciało i teraz już 8 kg mniej

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

w odchudzaiu najlepiej z kimś kto będzie motywować i pomagac ja polecam dietetyka ja odchudzam się od 2 miesięcy u dietetyczki poleciła mi suplementy svenska vitamiener biore adaptogen bo miałem dużo stresów w pracy i carb control bo mam słabość do słodyczy - jak na razie działa

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, podłączę się do tematu. Również próbowałam wielu diet, które okazywały się nieskuteczne, nie mniej wynikało to raczej z braku czasu na przygotowywanie posiłków z diety opracowanej przez dietetyka (a wydałam na niego kupę kasy :Frown: ). Kończyło się to niestety podjadaniem byle czego, nie starczało czasu, wiecznie było nie po drodze do sklepu. Moim sposobem okazały się nie suplementy diety, ale dieta z talieos, tzn. piję ich koktajle od trzech tygodni zamiast śniadania (nie czuję się po nich głodna i spokojnie wytrzymuję do obiadu), póki co 2,5kg mniej. Dla niektórych ten wynik może nie być satysfakcjonujący, mnie zadowala. Nie wiem jak daleko zabrnę, tej diety 1200 oczywiście nie stosuję, bo jak wcześniej wspominałam nie mam czasu na przygotowywanie tych mini porcyjek. Może w ten sposób spadek wagi byłby wyższy, ale mnie obecny rozwój wydarzeń cieszy :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Po pierwsze Green Magma to najbardziej skoncentrowany i najczystszy ekstrakt młodego zielonego jęczmienia dostępny na rynku !! Po drugie nawet tabletki Green Magmy nie spowodują, że kilogramy cudownie zaczną same znikać. To jest SUPLEMENT DIETY!! Czy wspomaga w walce z Kg?? Zdecydowanie TAK!!! Jednak właśnie wspomaga, nie zrobi 'roboty' za was. Czy jest skuteczny?? Oryginalna Formuła Green Magma, powstała w 1969r i gdyby była tylko 'jedno sezonową nowością' to nie pisalibyśmy o niej, prawie 50 lat później. Musi działać. Kwestia CENY. Oczywiście, wszyscy chcemy 'tanio i dobrze', ale czy to możliwe?? Koniec, końców jakość musi kosztować. Nie może być inaczej. Jeżeli ktoś wkłada w coś ogrom pracy, badań to ma prawo żądać odpowiedniego wynagrodzenia za to. Każdy z nas indywidualnie dokonuje wyboru : Czy dba o Siebie, czy tworzy tylko iluzje że to robi? I właśnie MAGMA to dbanie o siebie, a trawa jęczmienna za 20zł za wiadro to iluzja. Wszystkich, którzy wybierają mimo wszystko pierwszą opcję, zapraszam do kontaktu: info@sklepekohouse.pl Zdrowia i wytrwałości

----------


## Kamil00s

Therm Line Man plus dobrze zbilansowana dieta i efekt murowany.Fajnie by było jeszcze dołączyć aktywnośc fizyczną przykładowo 3 razy w tygodniu biegać  :Smile:

----------


## łabędź

Mam często problem w ubikacji jak się odchudzam,od jakiegoś czasu jest lżej piję herbatę z rumianku i dicopeg.

----------


## Ala_C

A ja nie schudłam, dopóki nie zaczęłam biegać. Wysiłek fizyczny pozwala nie tylko zachować dobrą kondycję, ale także cieszyć się jakimiś wymarzonymi frykasami co jakiś czas  :Wink:  Oczywiście dyscyplinę można wybrać w zależności od własnych preferencji - pływanie, jazda na rowerze, fitness... Gwarantuję jednak, że uprawianie każdej z tych dyscyplin przyniesie lepsze efekty niż samo liczenie kalorii.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Na wspomaganie odchudzania polecam Błonnik Witalny, który doskonale hamuje apetyt. W moim przypadku niesamowicie się sprawdził. Przestałam podjadać i mogłam trzymac się diety. Polecam gorąco.

----------


## KURSYZAWODOWE

Serdecznie zapraszamy na Kurs Dietetyki!

Naucz się dbać o własne zdrowie!

Terminy:
I- 18.09
II- 30.10

Czas trwania:  30 godzin dydaktycznych

System zajęć: od poniedziałku do piątku, 2 - 3  razy w tygodniu, w godzinach popołudniowych

Zagadnienia programowe:

    Podstawy nauki o człowieku
    Składniki odżywcze i ich znaczenie w żywieniu człowieka
    Potrzeby energetyczne organizmu 
    Podstawowe składniki odżywcze
    Obliczanie zapotrzebowania energetycznego
    Bilans energetyczny
    Klasyfikacja poszczególnych diet
    Zasady racjonalnego odżywiania
    Zasady planowania i układania jadłospisów indywidualnych i zbiorowych
    Dostosowanie diety do płci, wieku, wykonywanej pracy
    Układanie diet z zastosowaniem programu komputerowego

Informacje i zapisy:
Zapraszamy do naszej siedziby!
Łódź, ul. Rewolucji 1905r nr 65 
pn - pt w godz. 9.00-18.00
tel. 887 204 200

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Novoslim jest super a efekty za taką cene i tak niskim kosztem naprawdę niesamowite Próbowałam wielu metod, diety owszem działałały ale na krótki okres czasu potem zawsze kg wracały w ilości dwa razy większej.. a na Novoslimie raz że szybki spadek wagi to jeszcze lepsze samopoczucie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Od 14 wrzesnia rusza ogólnopolska akcja Uwaga Nadwaga

                      W Naturhouse Kielce



Czy wiesz, że: 

22% uczniów Sp i gimnazjum ma nadwagę, 

49% Polek cierpi z powodu nadmiernej masy ciała,

64%mężczyzn w Polsce zmaga się z tym problemem. 


Czy ty też zmagasz się z takim problemem??


Nie zwlekaj!! Nadwaga może być przyczyną wielu  groźnych chorób!!




Przyjdź do Naszego Centrum Dietetycznego *NATUR HOUSE w Kielcach na Placu Wolności 9 

lub zadzwoń 508 365 249.* 



Konsultacje oraz badanie jest *BEZPŁATNE!!* 



Badanie obejmuje:
-pomiar tkanki tłuszczowej i zatrzymanych płynów metabolicznych w organizmie
-postawienie diagnozy
-dobranie odpowiedniej metody leczenia



Możesz również zaprosić naszego eksperta ds. reedukacji żywieniowej do swojej szkoły lub zakładu pracy!.  Serdecznie zapraszamy do kontaktu z nami pod nr tel. *508365249 lub 41 344 1166*

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Uwaga Nadwaga - Darmowe skierowanie do dietetyka

Od 14 września rusza ogólnopolska akcja Uwaga Nadwaga
W Naturhouse Kielce

Czy wiesz, że: 

22% uczniów Sp i gimnazjum ma nadwagę, 

49% Polek cierpi z powodu nadmiernej masy ciała,

64%mężczyzn w Polsce zmaga się z tym problemem. 



Czy ty też zmagasz się z takim problemem??

Nie zwlekaj!! Nadwaga może być przyczyną wielu groźnych chorób!!


Przyjdz do Naszego Centrum Dietetycznego NATUR HOUSE w Kielcach na Placu Wolności 9 lub zadzwoń 508 365 249. 



Konsultacje oraz badanie jest BEZPŁATNE!! 


Badanie obejmuje:
-pomiar tkanki tłuszczowej i zatrzymanych płynów metabolicznych w organizmie
-postawienie diagnozy
-dobranie odpowiedniej metody leczenia



Możesz również zaprosić naszego eksperta ds. reedukacji żywieniowej do swojej szkoły lub zakładu pracy!. Serdecznie zapraszamy do kontaktu z nami pod nr tel. 508365249 lub 41 344 1166

----------


## domorka

5 małych posiłków o regularnych porach i częste ćwiczenia (np. silownia, rower, pływanie). Zmobilizowac sie natrudniej  :Smile:

----------


## Zamyślony

Jako męska część fora mogę polecić dla każdego faceta suplement Therm Line Man.Wspomaga tracić wagę hamuje łaknienie i utrzymuje odpowiedni poziom libido.

----------


## Gosiarka

Gdzieś wyczytałam żeby zastosować dietę M Ż (mniej żreć)się uśmiałam.Mi w odchudzaniu pomógł therm line fast i dieta warzywna którą stosuje już cały czas,mniej mięcha więcej warzyw.

----------


## Byku

Suplement Therm Line Man o,którym pisze kolega powyżej.Też stosowałem-potwierdzam skuteczny i niedrogi.

----------


## MarzenkaH

A słyszeliście o diecie Paleo? Wydaje się być fajna, nie ma w niej za dużo wyrzeczeń, jemy do syta, ale wyłącznie naturalne, nieprzetworzone produkty.  Do tego aktywność fizyczna!!

----------


## medynar

Dajcie spokój z suplementami ;p jedzcie zdrowo, biegajcie, ćwiczcie, pływajcie, cokolwiek. Efekty gwarantowane

----------


## maslak

Zawsze można też z suplementów diety przerzucić się na bardziej naturalne, np. młody jęczmień w tabletkach, czy inne dopalacze które nie zawierają chemii.

----------


## kkalina

niedawno w internecie natrafiłam na zestawienie alkoholi i ich kaloryczności, dlatego nawet to niewielkie piwo jest prawdziwą bombą, dlatego radzę z niego zrezygnować. może zamiast chmielowego trunku kieliszek wina?

----------


## Skrabel7

Jedz jak najczęśniej, ale żeby te posiłki były, małe, zapisz sie na siłownie i rób trening Cardio na bieżni i dieta, powinno pomóc

----------


## Stefan_stef

Ja osiągnąłem cel dzięki silnej woli no i pomocy suplementu.
Podstawa to ograniczenie jedzenia a zwłaszcza słodyczy. Jeśli dasz rade wyeliminuj je całkowicie tak samo z chipsami. Jeśli uda Ci się to osiągnąć to już masz połowę sukcesu. Kolejna kwestia postaw na ruch by spalać nadmiar zgromadzonego tłuszczu. Fajnym wspomagaczem w odchudzaniu jest suplement novoslim. Ja do stosowałem. Dzięki temu co tu opisałem udało mi się zrzucić 4,5kg w miesiąc. Jak dla mnie to duży sukces i spora motywacja na dalszy ciąg. Powodzenia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Moim zdaniem warto zainwestować w novoslim bo działa o czym się przekonałam sama na sobie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Trzeba uważać gdy się przechodzi na diete , ponieważ nie raz jelita tego nie wytrzymuja . Na Twoim miejscu kupiłbym oprócz suplementów diety , też diopceg na zaparcia. Nie raz może Ci to uratować "tyłek"  :Smile:

----------


## Ptrycja_pati

No słyszałam o problemie zaparć podczas odchudzania. Ja stosowałam ten suplement Novoslim i na szczęście z zaparciami nie było problemu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja również stosuje ten suplement i wszystko jest OK. Kalorie lecą a zaparć nie ma

----------


## osiem90

na pewno nie zdecydowałabym się na suplementy odchudzające. jakoś nie wierzę w ich skuteczność, a wręcz w negatywny wpływ. lepiej po prostu odpowiednio się odżywiać - świeże warzywa, dobrej jakości mięso z kiszeczki i koniec fast foodów

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> na pewno nie zdecydowałabym się na suplementy odchudzające. jakoś nie wierzę w ich skuteczność, a wręcz w negatywny wpływ. lepiej po prostu odpowiednio się odżywiać - świeże warzywa, dobrej jakości mięso z kiszeczki i koniec fast foodów


Nie zgodzę się z Tobą absolutnie. Ja brałam therm line fast , sama dietetyka mi to poleciła ponieważ tabletki były na naturalnych skladnikach. Lepiej jak osoba się nie zna to niech nie wypowiada bo niestety ludzie przez takich jak Ty tracą wiare w zmiane.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeśli masz silne postanowienie to Ci się uda. Ja stosuje zdrowe żywienie dużą dawkę ruchu i suplement Novoslim. Osiągnięcia są rewelacyjne. Polecam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tak z Novoslimem Ci się uda. Ja z koleżanką stosowałam i obu nam pomógł w osiągnięciu idealnej wagi, mimo że do zrzucenia nie było mało

----------


## OfficeLady

Witam, mam pewien problem ze schudnięciem. Ważę 64 kg przy wzroście 166 cm. Jestem chuda od brzucha w górę, ale niestety dolna partia ciała jest tragiczna. Endokrynolog badał zawartość tłuszczu w moim ciele, jest to 32% ...
Właściwie to jem dość zdrowo, alkoholu nie piję w ogóle, może 1 piwko 2% na spotkaniu co parę miesięcy. Słodyczy ani ciast nie jadam. Głównie piję wodę niegazowaną, przy posiłkach dodatkowo herbata czerwona pu-erh liściasta bez cukru. Chleb robię sama( jest do mieszanka mąki pszennej z razową i po szklance : dyni,słonecznika, sezamu i siemienia lnianego). Szynki jak i mięso odkąd pamiętaj jadam zawsze chude ( polędwica sopocka). Owoce codziennie pewna porcja. Jadam 4x dziennie. Kładę się spać około 24. Wstaję przed 8.
Jeśli chodzi o choroby- rok temu została u mnie zdiagnozowana Hashimoto, niedoczynność tarczycy, miałam wysokie TSH oraz przeciwciała. Obecnie biorę Euthyrox 50, dodatkowo witamię D ( unikam słońca, lubię bladość ). 
Niestety pracę mam siedzącą, po pracy nie mam motywacji, żeby się ruszać bo się dokształcam, sprzątam, czytam..
Rodzina od strony matki jest chuda, od strony ojca niestety jest gruba. 
Nie ufam suplementom, jedynie kiedyś ocet jabłkowy stosowałam.
Proszę o jakiekolwiek wskazówki  :Smile:  Z góry dziękuję/

----------


## lordmon

> Pisząc kaszki mam na myślę te :
> 
> 
> Możesz zaproponować jakieś "suple" które mogą mi pomóc ?
> Mniejsze poczucie łaknienia itp.
> 
> Nie chciał bym robić z siebie patyka... gdybym wrócił do wagi 100-105kg byłbym mega zadowolony



Zacznij stosować therm line man, ja jestem fanem słodkiego, a to hamowało mój zapał  :Smile:

----------


## Greys

ja tez aktualnie sie odchudzam  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Niestety w tym wieku przy takiej wadze potrzeba jest dobrych fachowców. Najlepiej udaj się do dobrego dietetyka który również prowadzi możliwość badań dna z genetic lab . Te badania a raczej raport z nich będzie mógł określić idealną diete dla Ciebie , która raz ) nie będzie nudna dwa) pomoże Ci na 100% trzy) gdzie nie będzie nawrotow wagi. na geneticlab.com możesz dowiedziec się więcej.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

pamiętaj by jeść zdrowo i różnorodnie, aby produkty  były urozmaicone i aby dieta była bogata w błonnik. Mój mąż jak zaczął ćwiczyć to pominął błonnik w diecie i długo nie trzeba było czekać na efekty.. przyszły zatwardzenia i problemy. Kupiłam mu wtedy dicopeg i przeszło mu ale nauczkę ma.. jeść trzeba takie produkty by dostarczać wszystkie cenne składniki  :Wink:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

oczywiście że najlepiej iść do dietetyka on ułoży odpowiednią dietę dla ciebie :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Możesz brać suplementy które wspomogą Twoje odchudzanie , wiem , możesz uważać że takie rzeczy nie działają. Ja z therm line fast spotkałam się u trenera personalnego tak on mi polecił te tabletki. Zapewnił , że szybciej spadnie by tłuszcz przy jego interwałach. miał o dziwo rację, tez się oddaj w ręcę specjalisty najlepiej do takiego który tez poleci ci ten suplement.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zmiana olejów wykorzystywanych w naszych dietach. Ja stosuje takie tłoczone na zimno i waga spada, oczywiście do tego jeszcze niejedzenie produktów zbędzie przetwarzanych

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ja stosuje dietę 5 posiłków dziennie i picie octu jabłkowego. Pamietam, nauczona przykrym doświadczeniem ( pominęłam błonnik w diecie i zaparcia miałam przeoogromne, że musiałam się lekiem ratować. Dobrze że ten dicopeg mi wtedy pomógł bo bym się wykończyła.)o spożywaniu błonnika  codziennie w ilości takiej by uregulowac trawienie  :Wink:

----------


## dieta-4u.

Twoja masa ciała jest stanowczo za wysoka. Masz otyłość II stopnia - tu już nie ma żartów. Taka otyłość zwiększa, i to w naprawdę dużym stopniu, ryzyko zachorowania w przyszłości na wiele groźnych chorób, począwszy od chorób układu sercowo-naczyniowego, poprzez problemy z układem kostnym, zaburzeniami płodności, a kończąc na zwiększonym ryzyku zachorowania na choroby nowotworowe. Jesteś bardzo młody, a już wspominasz o nadciśnieniu, które prawdopodobnie również jest wynikiem otyłości. 
Aby zdrowo schudnąć, nie możesz tego zrobić zbyt gwałtownie - optymalna utrata masy ciała to 1 kg tygodniowo, czyli 3-4 kg w miesiącu. Przede wszystkim wyeliminuj cukry proste - słodycze, cukier, miód, dżem, itd... i ogranicz ilość  tłuszczu - zwłaszcza nasyconych kwasów tłuszczowych ( tłustych: mięs, przetworów mlecznych, sosów, zup). 
Wprowadź do diety warzywa i owoce ( te- w mniejszej ilości). 
Ustal sobie cel. Zapisz sobie na kartce, dlaczego chcesz schudnąć, odpowiedz sobie na pytanie - jak może wyglądać Twoje życie, jesli nie będziesz o siebie dbał, jak będziesz wyglądał za 5, 10 lat?
Nawet jeśli ulegniesz pokusie w trakcie kuracji, nie przerywaj jej - dąż do tego, co chcesz osiągnąć.

Powodzenia!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Polecam zakup wyciskarki wolnoobrotowej i zobaczysz efekty nie tylko w spadku masy ciała ale tez w poprawie kondycji i wyglądu skóry. Ja mogę Ci z doświadczenia polecić model ZEBRA, super sprzęt, wypróbowany na własnej skórze  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam,

Ja też mam problemy z nadwagą (186 cm i 114 kg), kilka razy chudłem do 90 kilku kg a później wracałem do 114-120. Mogę powiedzieć tyle: To ile się waży zależy od bilansu kalorycznego. 
Ważne żeby zmienić swoje nawyki. 
a) jeść zdrowo i max 2000 kcal
b) dużo sie ruszać - rower, basen są dobre dla osób powyżej 100 kg.
Wazna jest też przemiana materii organizmu (jedni maja łatwiej, inni trudniej) ale sam wiem po sobie że to nie jest wytłumaczenie. Liczy sie tylko żelazna konsekwencja co po punktów a) i b)  :Smile: ))))))

----------


## Maja Maya

Dieta + ruch + dobra suplementacja na przykład Be Slim Zielona Kawa, która zmnijsza apetyt i przspiesza metabolizm. Bez tych trzech rzeczy moim zdaniem odchudzanie jest drogą przez mękkę. Lepiej sobie ułatwiać życie niż je utrudniać.

----------


## Mateuszsz

> Dieta + ruch + dobra suplementacja na przykład Be Slim Zielona Kawa, która zmnijsza apetyt i przspiesza metabolizm. Bez tych trzech rzeczy moim zdaniem odchudzanie jest drogą przez mękkę. Lepiej sobie ułatwiać życie niż je utrudniać.


Be Slim Zielona Kawa to fajny suplement, zwłaszcza przydatny jak ktoś chce zmniejszyć sobie apetyt.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Też niedawno podjęłam walkę z kilkunastoma kilogramami ekstra. Na początku dość szybko pozbywałam się zbędnego tłuszczyku ale nagle wszystko stanęło w miejscu.... Kuszą mnie różne wspomagacze w tabletkach ale jakoś im nie ufam. Wydaje mi się, że im naturalniej tym zdrowiej i co za tym idzie lepiej. Słyszałam, że najlepszymi suplementami są soki i koktajle ale praca nie pozwala mi ich samej przygotowywać więc kupiłam w aptece po butelce soku z acai i maqui berry. Firma ekamedica z tego co pamiętam. Piję od kilku tygodni, waga znów drgnęła. Poczekamy zobaczymy

----------


## Mea

Żeby schudnąć bez efektu jo-jo najlepiej rozpocząć odchudzanie od wizyty u dietetyka. Po badaniach ustali jaka dieta będzie najlepsza. ja mam dietę 1500 kcl nisko tłuszczową. Nie jestem głodna bo jem co 4-5 godzin. regularnie i zdrowo. Dodatkowo wspomagam sie suplementem Be Slim 3. Chudnę juz kolejny miesiąc właściwie bez wyrzeczen czy głodu.

----------


## Szpital Pulsmed

Polecam balon żołądkowy, który nie wymaga zabiegu operacyjnego, ani drastycznych terapii lekami. Stosowany jest u osób, u których różne diety lub środki farmakologiczne nie przynoszą efektów. Dzięki redukcji objętości żołądka, zmniejsza się łaknienie i wzbudzone zostaje uczucie sytości.

----------


## KasiaKa

ja powiem Ci jak było u mnie,wydawało mi się ze waga mi się zacięła I stanęła w miejscu bo ani drgnęła,z tym ze ja miałam przez te wszystkie dietki problem z zaparciami I zwiększyłam ilość błonnika, trochę pomogło rzeczywiście ale pojawiły się znowu wzdęcia i mimo że jestem szczupła to brzuch wcale nie był plaski, w końcu stanęło na tym że błonnik mam ograniczyć, w razie zaparć pić dicopeg 10g i trzymać się lekkostrawnej diety, jak na razie jest super!

----------


## Marcysiaa

Bo ilość błonnika powinna być odpowiednio dobrana. Żeby samemu nie przesadzić lepiej jest wybierać preparaty z błonnkiem jak np. colon c. Wtedy działa tak jak powinien.

----------


## pomidorek

@Marcysia ma rację. Z błonnikiem też nie można przesadzić. Ja gdy zaczynałam swoją przygode ze zdrowym odżywianiem też byłam zafascynowana błonnikiem i jego działaniem. Dodawałam go do wszystkiego. Ale po kilku dniach działanie było odwrotne. Pojawiły się zaparcia... W takiej sytuacji dietetyk zalecił mi kurację dicopeg 10g na pobudzenie dosłownie "zapchanego" jelita. Oczyszczenie pomogło. Polecam jednak wszystko konsultowac ze specjalistami.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Próbował ktoś tych herbat odchudzających z big-active?? Nie mam dużo do zrzucenia, bo trochę już schudłem bardziej chciałbym ustabilizować wagę żeby nie wrócić do tego co było, juz widże że coraz więcej jem

----------


## OE_Big-Active

Dziękuję za wzmiankę o Big-Active w pozytywnym kontekście dbania o piękną linię.
Na dobry początek warto pożegnać się z podjadaniem pomiędzy posiłkami. Na ograniczenie apetytu polecam herbatę funkcjonalną Big-Active Slim Plus, w której składzie znajdziesz m.in. morwę białą, ekstrakt z owoców opuncji figowej, zieloną herbatę, yerba mate i jagody goji. Oprócz redukcji apetytu ogranicza ona wchłanianie węglowodanów, a w połączeniu ze zbilansowaną dietą i regularną aktywnością fizyczną przyśpiesza spalanie tkanki tłuszczowej.

Zachęcam do zadawania pytań na temat produktów Big-Active. 

Pozdrawiam, 
Online Ekspert Big-Active

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

czy szybko pojawia się efekt w postaci mniejszego podjadnaia? staram się walczyc ale z moją wolą jest ciężko, wszystko mnie kusi i mam wrażenie e ciągle chce mi się jeść

----------


## OE_Big-Active

Dziękuję za to pytanie. Jest to kwestia indywidualna, ale przy regularnym spożyciu Big-Active Slim Plus, w której składzie znajdziesz m.in. składniki zmniejszające apetyt na słodycze, efekty powinny pojawić się stosunkowo szybko. Przypominam o zalecanym dziennym spożyciu 3 filiżanek. 

Pozdrawiam,
Online Ekspert Big-Active

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja mam do zrzucenia 50 kg. Szukam grupy wsparcia w Krakowie. KTOS COS?

----------


## jurak

Nie jestem pewien czy ktoś już wcześniej pytał tutaj o to, ale herbaty Big-Active nabyć można w sklepie czy aptece? Nie miałem wcześniej z nimi styczności bo nie miałem problemów z wagą, teraz jednak mam :P

----------


## OE_Big-Active

jurak, herbaty funkcjonalne Big-Active zakupisz w sklepach spożywczych, zielarskich oraz aptekach. Jeżeli interesuje Cię zakup online, zapraszam do skorzystania z możliwości zakupu w Sklepie online na naszej stronie internetowej.
Zachęcam do zadawania pytań.

Pozdrawiam,
Online Ekspert Big-Active

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Od jakiegoś czasu stosuję dietę pudełkową z dietbox i jestem bardzo zadowolona z efektów. Przez niecałe 4 miesiące schudłam 10 kilo. Dwa razy w tygodniu jestem na basenie i raz na siłowni. Dania z dietbox są bardzo smaczne i wiem, że takie jedzenie jest zdrowe.

----------


## jurak

Dzięki za odpowiedź, mam pewien dylemat związany z tematem. Otóż na stronie internetowej widziałem różne rodzaje herbatek Big-Active, ale nie piłem ich nigdy więc nie wiem, od której w ogóle byłoby najsensowniej zacząć  :Smile:

----------


## OE_Big-Active

jurak, na początek polecam herbatę funkcjonalną Big-Active Slim Plus, w której składzie znajdziesz właśnie naturalne składniki m.in. morwę białą, ekstrakt z owoców opuncji figowej, zieloną herbatę i yerba mate. Oprócz redukcji apetytu, herbata ogranicza wchłanianie węglowodanów, a w połączeniu ze zbilansowaną dietą i regularną aktywnością fizyczną przyśpiesza spalanie tkanki tłuszczowej.

Zachęcam do spróbowania.

Pozdrawiam, 
Online Ekspert Big-Active

----------


## jurak

A jak z oczyszczaniem organizmu? Ta herbata Big-Active Slim Plus wspomaga może organizm w oczyszczaniu z toksyn itd?

----------


## OE_Big-Active

jurak, w detoksykacji i pozbyciu nadmiaru wody z organizmu, pomocna będzie herbata funkcjonalna Big-Active 4xSuperSlim. Nie tylko wesprze  procesy oczyszczania, ale również pomoże zadbaniu o piękną linię. Zachęcam do jej wypróbowania.

Pozdrawiam,
Online Ekspert Big-Active

----------


## navoo

doskonale znam problem bycia grubym i problemów z motywacją by cokolwiek zmienić... jednak któregoś razu przyjaciele zmotywowali mnie tak bardzo, że ruszyłem z kopyta. Moją dzienną pożywką były artykuły z serwisu Adamed.Expert o skutecznym odchudzaniu oraz odżywianiu i z dnia na dzień coraz bardziej pragnalem osiagnac sukces. Po 8 miesiacach ciezkiej pracy mam 16kg wagi mniej da sie? Da sie :Smile:

----------


## StoryMyLife

Kiedyś próbowałam się odchudzac na własną rękę . Niestety albo chudłam za szybko ( głodówki) albo chudłam opornie . Ogólnie te diety które stosowałam były niedobre dla mojego organizmu . W końcu postanowiłam udac siędo jakiegoś dobrego trenera personalnego , jakim okazała się poznana w jednej z siłowni w Białymstoku , pani Katarzyna Gryko. Bardzo dobry trener personalny . Najpierw badania , oena sylwetki a potem ułożona dieta  sportowa wraz z przepisami  :Wink:

----------


## Lolka89

Moim zdaniem lepiej iść po prostu do dobrego specjalisty. Nie polecam na pewno żadnych tabletek. Ja mogę Ci polecić Panią Edytę Sekułę, która przyjmuje w Intima Clinic przy Grzegórzeckim. Schudłam już z nią 10 kg.

----------


## pony

ja też zawsze jestem przeciw różnego rodzaju specyfikom to eweidentnie nie moja bajka. mam juz swoje przejscia z nimi niekoniecznie dobre. nabawilam sie tylko problemow z jelitami, z ktorymi zmagam sie do dzisiaj za pomoca dicopeg 10g Polecam spotkanie ze specjalistą albo zwyczajnie dużo aktywności fizycznej na dobry początek

----------


## matroova

Nie wierzę w drogę na skróty i tabletki odchudzające bo wiem, że podczas odchudzania najważniejsza jest dieta i regularny wysiłek fizyczny. Swoją dietę oraz ćwiczenia, które dają efekty znalazłam na stronie Adamed.Expert i w wolnej chwili polecam zebyscie sobie zobaczyly  :Wink:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Moze nie warrto zadawac sobie pytania, jak schudnac i co jesc ?  tylko zaczac od pytania dlaczego ?  dlaczego nabralem/am tyle kilogramow,co bylo beldem i jak to zmienic ? czesto problem leyz w pychice a nie w zdrowym odzywianiu i jesli nie rozwiaze sie problemu, to samo zdrowe odzywianie nic tu nei pomoze.

pozdr...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

odchudzanie "

----------


## Granel

> Moze nie warrto zadawac sobie pytania, jak schudnac i co jesc ?  tylko zaczac od pytania dlaczego ?  dlaczego nabralem/am tyle kilogramow,co bylo beldem i jak to zmienic ? czesto problem leyz w pychice a nie w zdrowym odzywianiu i jesli nie rozwiaze sie problemu, to samo zdrowe odzywianie nic tu nei pomoze.
> 
> pozdr...


Oczywiście, masz rację. Psychika i dobre nastawienie jest kluczowe. Ludzie o tym nie myślą, a to duży błąd.

----------


## Granel

> Moze nie warrto zadawac sobie pytania, jak schudnac i co jesc ?  tylko zaczac od pytania dlaczego ?  dlaczego nabralem/am tyle kilogramow,co bylo beldem i jak to zmienic ? czesto problem leyz w pychice a nie w zdrowym odzywianiu i jesli nie rozwiaze sie problemu, to samo zdrowe odzywianie nic tu nei pomoze.
> 
> pozdr...


Oczywiście, masz rację. Psychika i dobre nastawienie jest kluczowe. Ludzie o tym nie myślą, a to duży błąd.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeśli komuś zależy na tym, żeby schudnąć, to powinien wg mnie wesprzeć się wiedzą innym, pójść do dietetyka po dobrze zbilansowaną dietę i dobre rady. Ja miesiąc temu byłam w enel sporcie i jak na razie super efekty widzę, mam nadzieję, że wytrwam, dam znac za kolejne parę miesięcy!  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Polecam katering dietetyczny z Salmix  i maja bardzo dobre dania. Jestem na tej diecie już  3 miesiące i schudłam 10 kilo i nie chodzę głodna.

----------


## zielonysklep_com

Polecam książkę pt. "Dieta i odchudzanie zgodne z ajurwedą. Program sattwiczny." Scott Gerson. Znajdziemy w niej m.in.:
- 40 prostych metod uzyskania kontroli nad swoją wagą
- sattwiczną skalę sytości, dzięki której sprawdzimy swoje potrzeby żywieniowe.

----------


## Kulis

Ja jestem zadowolona z soków sportsfood. Dzięki nim mogę utrzymać energię w ciągu dnia a przy tym zdrowe odżywianie. No i są w wygodnych butelkach wiec zawsze pod ręką!  Bardzo mi one smakują i lubię po nie sięgać.

----------


## jakisarek

Jeśli chcesz schudnąć to przede wszystkim polecam konsultację z dietetykiem, po której albo osobiście stajesz do garów i gotujesz, to co Ci rozpisze albo możesz wybrać opcję konsultacji z dietetykiem współpracującym z jakimś kateringiem. Ja gotować nie umiem i nie lubię, więc skontaktowałem się z fitness catering, otrzymałem od nich zbilansowaną dietę przygotowaną we współpracy z dietetykiem i od tego momentu tak sobie chudnę  :Smile:  na chwilę obecną 6 kilo ale zamierzam dobić do 10kg i myślę, że z ich dietą osiągnę to bez większego wysiłku. Ważnym tylko jest, żeby nie podjadać. Po diecie nie będziesz chodził głodny ale czasami ma się w sobie coś z małego "łakomczucha" i lubi się podjeść, a to prowadzi do zguby i jednak wyrzucenia pieniędzy w błoto  :Smile:

----------


## Spratjka

Jak się tak dużo waży, to może warto wybrać się do jakiegoś dietetyka? Który rozpisze co i jak? Ja się odchudzałam owszem, ale ja przy wzroście 156cm wazyłam 54 kg i za wszelką cene chciałam schudnąć do 45kg, zejść do wagi sprzed ciąży. Można powiedzieć że właściwie mi sie to udało, ale ja stosowałam dietę najpierw oczyszczającą taką 3 dniową naturalnymi wyciskanymi sokami Nuja. Bardzo polecam takie oczyszczanie, jest świetnym wstępnem do tego by zaczac się zdrowo odżywiać.

----------


## AniaChodurek

Jedz mniej, bilans ujemny będzię dobrym rozwiązaniem. Są strony, które to obliczaja.
Pij duzo wody 2l dziennie.
No i oczywiscie zaczynij cwiczyc!
No ogranicz slodkie i tluste rzeczy.
Pozdrawiam i zycze powodzenia !

----------


## nenna84

Wylicz sobie zapotrzebowanie kaloryczne ( w sieci masz mnóstwo kalkulatorów) odejmij 150-200kcal na start i działaj.  Staraj się ruszać ile tylko możesz. Niech to będzie nawet zwykły spacer, czy odkurzanie w mieszkaniu. Cokolwiek - grunt to coś robić. Możesz spróbować suplementów - jakieś białko czy kompleks witamin krzywdy Ci nie zrobią, a jedynie mogą pomóc. Zerknij na elitesportfood.pl - mają całkiem niezły wybór

----------


## storra

Mnie pomaga chodzenie na basen w odchudzaniu. Chodzę trzy razy w tygodniu. Też pływacie? jak nie to serio polecam  :Smile:  a po basenie koniecznie kupcie sobie dobre kosmetyki które zmyją chlor, on w wodzie wiadomo potrzebny ale może zaszkodzić skórze. Są fajne marki Triswim, w sieci zamawiam. żel, balsam do ciała, szampon i odżywkę ja mam. Bardzo skuteczne, delikatne przy tym dla skóry.

----------


## iwona8989

Niestety ja radziłabym udanie się do dietetyka. Będziesz musiała zapłacić ale masz 100% pewność, że osiągniesz pożądany rezultat. Przez moje problemy zdrowotne ja chodzę do dietetyka klinicznego, pani Beaty Ślebzak-Cebuli. Udało mi się zgubić 6 kilogramów. Co w moim wieku wcale nie jest łatwe. Od razu mówię, że ona specjalizuje się raczej w insulinooporności, zaburzeniach pracy trzustki itp. ale wiem, że ma dość dużo pacjentek skupionych na odchudzaniu. Ma konsultację online.

----------


## MeloRadio

Polecam takie oczyszczanie organizmu od diety sokowej. Tutaj polecam soki Sportfoodsoki, są cycące więc praktycznie nie czuje sie głodu w dodatku są pyszne  :Wink:

----------


## niemmana

Mi sporo dały wczasy odchudzające. Nie dość że mogła pojechać odpocząć od miejskiego zgiełku, to i poznałam sporo ciekawych osób. Jeżeli chodzi o mnie to jeździłam do hotelu Zalesie Mazury. Organizują takie wczasy do dzisiaj. Przyjemne z pożytecznym. Zresztą sprawdźcie same.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Najlepiej zgłosić się do dietetyka, który fachowo dobierze odpowiednią dla Ciebie dietę. Polecam poradnię dietetyczną Perfectline w Chojnicach. Z nimi na pewno zrzucisz zbędne kilogramy

----------


## rysiek301

Zwiększone ciśnienie może być spowodowane nadwagą i w tak młodym wieku może budzić niepokój. Proponuję diete i dużo ruchu.

----------


## jowa

5 posilkow dziennie, jakies cwiczenia wiecej wody. kolega tez mial podobna wage i wzrost tyle ze byl starszy, namowilam go na catering od wygodnadieta bo sama probowalam zrzucic kilka kg i teraz mi dziekuje ze to byla najlepsza decyzja bo chlopak chudnie w oczach!

----------


## rysiek301

Tak, trzeba pamiętać też o wodzie, ok 2l dziennie

----------


## Kasjo155

oblicz zapotrzebowanie kaloryczne, odejmij z 300/400 kcal i czekaj  :Smile:  A potem dostosowuj to do kolejnych wyliczeń kalorii

----------


## Grorska12

Musisz obliczyć zapotrzebowanie kaloryczne i jeść mniej

----------


## Mateu$h

Najlepszy sposób na zrzucenie zbędnych kilogramów to porządny trening pod okiem specjalisty połączony z dobrze zbilansowaną dietą. To wszystko zapewni mój trener personalny MICHAŁ TLOCK. Polecam jego usługi. Zobaczysz, że Michał zrobi z ciebie jeszcze kulturystę.

----------


## tyran

Jedzenie dowozi mi catering dietetyczny i uważam, że to jeden z najlepszych moich wyborów. Podejmowałem próby samodzielnego złożenia sobie diety, ale to nic nie dawało. Problemy zawsze dokładnie te same, mianowicie - brak czasu, a jeśli już to efekt pod względem smakowym delikatnie mówiąc kiepski. Teraz jedzenie zamawiam od przelomwodzywianiu.pl, dieta standard, 1500 kalorii. Jest zawsze smacznie, jedzenie zawsze gotowe. No i to działa - widzę efekty. Oczywiście przy okazji ćwiczę, ale najważniejsze że widzę zmianę.

----------


## Miłka

Ja jestem na diecie Nice To Fit You 1250 kcal i bardzo jestem zadowolona, bo nie muszę nic sama obliczać, dostaję gotowe posiłki, a jedzenie jest bardzo smaczne i dobrze zbilansowane. Mimo, że jest to tylko 1250 kcal, to czuję się dobrze, a posiłki są dosyć syte, więc głodna też nie chodzę  :Smile:  Polecam spróbować, zdecydowanie najlepsza.

----------

